# Southeast Michigan Branch Meeting



## jperry8 (Feb 6, 2006)

The Southeast Michigan Branch will be holding a general meeting, open to our members and interested public. Our branch covers the Hillsdale, Jackson, Lenawee, Washtenaw, and Monroe county areas. 

Topics for the meeting to be discussed are... 

-General branch officer introductions 
-Tree and Seed sale 
-Banquet organization and comitteee formation 

Meeting will take place Saturday April 1, 6:00 p.m.... 

Skip's Pub 
208 W. Main St. 
Hudson, MI 49247 

Food and beverage provided!! 
We want to see each of our counties represented!!! 

If you Have any questions please call me at 517-206-0856 

Thank You,


----------

